# VIA Rail's 'Coat of Arms'



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 6, 2021)

VIA Rail has their own _Coat of Arms_









The Public Register of Arms, Flags, and Badges of Canada


The Public Register of Arms, Flags, and Badges of Canada contains the heraldic emblems that have been granted, registered, approved or confirmed since the establishment of the Canadian Heraldic Authority on June 4, 1988.




reg.gg.ca





With interesting Symbolism:

_“Black and yellow are the corporate colours of VIA Rail. The upper squares evoke the windows of a passenger rail car. The lower section shows train tracks in addition to referring to the VIA Rail wordmark”

“The train wheel, an essential aspect of rail travel, alludes to VIA Rail’s past and present trains. The red maple leaf, a symbol of Canada, appears in the VIA Rail wordmark”

“Lynx are animals found across Canada and are known for their ability to travel long distances, sometimes over difficult terrain. The base made of crushed stone and flanked by natural soil represents the ballast found on the track bed of railways”_

VIA Rail Police also have a crest/badge with a Royal Crown









The Public Register of Arms, Flags, and Badges of Canada


The Public Register of Arms, Flags, and Badges of Canada contains the heraldic emblems that have been granted, registered, approved or confirmed since the establishment of the Canadian Heraldic Authority on June 4, 1988.




reg.gg.ca


----------



## jiml (Aug 6, 2021)

I wonder what that cost us.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just makes you want to head north and get a job with VIA.


----------



## west point (Aug 6, 2021)

That crest certainly took some art work or at least a computer program .


----------

